# Bowflex vs weider etc



## AbdullahD (17 Dec 2018)

Anyone have any experience with the "complete home gym" systems? Pros cons of any?

I live a good 45 minutes from a 24 hr gym and due to my work schedule a 24hr gym is what I would need. So I am looking at putting a gym together for myself and I see a lot of these complete home gym machines for sale used... is it just because of the new year phenomenon or are they junk?

Also I have heard a lot of minimalist style workouts and while it looks cool and works.. I find for now using a machine seems to help me keep a better routine (aside from situps and pushups on the side).

Any rate I'm down a good 12 lbs in the last little while, I'm also enjoying the challenge of getting fit so looking to expand.


----------



## Haggis (17 Dec 2018)

I looked seriously at a Bowflex a few years ago but settled on a Life Fitness G3 cable machine with extra weights.  At the time the big selling point is that with the G3 when you lift 100 lbs it's always 100 lbs.  With Bowlfex machines the resistance rods would weaken over time giving the illusion of strength gains (until you figured it out).  Bowflex would replace the rods free but that was a pain to do logistically.  My G3 has worked well for me for over 10 years.  The footprint was about the same and I got a great Boxing Day deal on the G3 from a fitness tore in Ottawa.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Dec 2018)

TRX. Cheap, hang it over a beam in the basement and do about 300 exercises with it. Back when I could exercise without pain everywhere, I was getting a really good workout with it.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Dec 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I looked seriously at a Bowflex a few years ago but settled on a Life Fitness G3 cable machine with extra weights.  At the time the big selling point is that with the G3 when you lift 100 lbs it's always 100 lbs.  With Bowlfex machines the resistance rods would weaken over time giving the illusion of strength gains (until you figured it out).  Bowflex would replace the rods free but that was a pain to do logistically.  My G3 has worked well for me for over 10 years.  The footprint was about the same and I got a great Boxing Day deal on the G3 from a fitness tore in Ottawa.



I never thought of that, thanks. I've been seeing a lot of bowflex machines go for cheap around here, so figured I'd grap one at a third or less the price of retail would it be worth it in your opinion? I'm also not against getting new if the system warrants it, hence the ask for comparison so I'm very open in my options.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> TRX. Cheap, hang it over a beam in the basement and do about 300 exercises with it. Back when I could exercise without pain everywhere, I was getting a really good workout with it.



Never thought of looking into TRX to be honest only heard of it in passing. But I have a finished house so if I get it, i think one bay of the garage will turn into a home gym. Thanks either way I'll run off to Google and do some comparisons.


----------



## cld617 (18 Dec 2018)

Barbell and free weights all day long before looking into machines. TRX is also a very good tool.


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Dec 2018)

Ever thought of getting a pull up bar?


----------



## AbdullahD (18 Dec 2018)

standingdown said:
			
		

> Ever thought of getting a pull up bar?



I have, but I lack the strength to use one lol

But yes, I am considering getting one when my upper body strength has increased sufficiently to make use of it.

Abdullah


----------



## sarahsmom (18 Dec 2018)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> I see a lot of these complete home gym machines for sale used... is it just because of the new year phenomenon or are they junk?



Usually it's because people didn't realize that buying them was not all they had to do. They also had to use them for the machines to have effects.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Dec 2018)

Or that you don't get "those" abs in just 20 minutes 3 times a week......there's this pesky little thing called 'eating right".   And baby, it sucks......


----------



## Haggis (18 Dec 2018)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> TRX. Cheap, hang it over a beam in the basement and do about 300 exercises with it. Back when I could exercise without pain everywhere, I was getting a really good workout with it.



TRX are also super portable.  Take it on deployments, business trips, vacation, to the cottage etc.


----------



## AbdullahD (21 Dec 2018)

Well I found a deal on a TRX system.. so I pulled the trigger and grabbed one.

Just tried it in today's workout.. I'll admit I enjoy machine workouts more and the Cords are a touch annoying... but having said that it is a neat system and I can definitely see the merits of it. I'm sure as I get to know it and how to perform the workouts to avoid those annoying coords I'll be happier with it.

Thanks for all the input guys, even though this wasnt on the original list.. I think it is a good choice. If I want something more I can always get a machine later.. but this will do the trick I think.

Abdullah


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Dec 2018)

Can't beat the price difference, either.


----------



## Haggis (22 Dec 2018)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Just tried it in today's workout.. I'll admit I enjoy machine workouts more and the Cords are a touch annoying... but having said that it is a neat system and I can definitely see the merits of it.



Doing TRX workouts puts you in an unstable position.  The big benefit of this is that it recruits all those little stabilizing muscle groups you never really train properly with machines.  You won't be able to "lift" as much but you will develop good injury protection if you train properly and through the full range of motion. 



			
				AbdullahD said:
			
		

> If I want something more I can always get a machine later.. but this will do the trick I think.



Using a TRX in concert with machines or free weights (or even other body weight exercises) is a sound training strategy.


----------

